# Drill Bits?



## BTB (Nov 11, 2009)

I am wondering if regular drill bits can be used in a router? I am using a spiral bit and it works really well for drilling a hole but the size is quite limiting.
Thanks for any suggestions/answers.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!

Drill bits are not made for routers use and can be very dangerous!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome!
I wouldn't use a drill bit in a router. They aren't designed to spin that fast. Not sure they are made to the same material tolerances as a spiral bit. 
Larger holes can be made with a router using any number of jig/bit configurations.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Even if drill bits could be used in a router, you would be limited to 1/4" and 1/2" sizes.
Don't try it. You WILL be sorry.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I've used 8mm stub drills for making holes for bookcases using a jig that has holes matching the guide bush. It is a very controlled use of them though.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I was going to question why you would use a stub drill Peter then I realised that in Croatia it's a case of necessity being the mother of invention!

As has been stated, twist drills are not intended for use in a router, you can however use end mills and slot cutters but of course there is no substitute for a cutter made specifically for routing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

dremel drill bits spin at 26,000+ rpms.

Amazon.com: dremel bit set US Home Improvement

=========


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

harrysin said:


> I was going to question why you would use a stub drill Peter then I realised that in Croatia it's a case of necessity being the mother of invention!
> 
> As has been stated, twist drills are not intended for use in a router, you can however use end mills and slot cutters but of course there is no substitute for a cutter made specifically for routing.


Not that, Harry! Rigidity ! Stub drills are intended for rigidity. I wouldn't have risked it with the normal length of a jobber drill, which could have whipped.

The idea was that the router, with its guide bush, together with the jig, enabled precision placing of the holes. The spiral of the drill, as drills are designed to, clears away the chips. It didn't seem revolutionary!

The router is being used, with accessories, including the Woodrat Plungebar, as a precision driller rather than as a router. Using the guide bush for location in the correspondingly large holes in the jig, gets around the problem of repeated drilling in drill sized holes enlarging them.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

I also used the Stub / Machinists size drill bits, but the last time I said something about using them I got tons of flack from almost every one...

So I will not say anything about it this time,but they do work for me..from 1/16" to 1/2" ones  I don't use them to router I just use them for drilling holes...

========



istracpsboss said:


> Not that, Harry! Rigidity ! Stub drills are intended for rigidity. I wouldn't have risked it with the normal length of a jobber drill, which could have whipped.
> 
> The idea was that the router, with its guide bush, together with the jig, enabled precision placing of the holes. The spiral of the drill, as drills are designed to, clears away the chips. It didn't seem revolutionary!
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Basically what I'm asking is, why would one use substitutes if one has the correct tool for the job in hand, in this case a spiral down cut.

Bj, how does one fit Dremel tools into a 1/4", 8mm or 1/2" router?


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

In my recent search for router bits in Europe I came across a cnc site that sells a complete set of drill bits for routers.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Can't think of a better drill motor than a router,it always drills a true hole,always 90 deg.to the stock..
As you know they make left hand drill bits  ( carb.bits the norm ,same as the spiral down cut router bits)

Adapter Bushings #271


adaptor bushings and ball bearing guides

#243 Adaptor Bushing 1/2" OD x 8mm ID $5.00 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...html/pages/bit_dovetail.html#8mm_Leigh_anchor

http://cgi.ebay.com/16-pc-8mm-Shank...ViewItemQQptZRouters_Bits?hash=item1e590b1481

SMALL bit set from Grizzy for 12.oo dollars

===========



harrysin said:


> Basically what I'm asking is, why would one use substitutes if one has the correct tool for the job in hand, in this case a spiral down cut.
> 
> Bj, how does one fit Dremel tools into a 1/4", 8mm or 1/2" router?


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

harrysin said:


> Basically what I'm asking is, why would one use substitutes if one has the correct tool for the job in hand, in this case a spiral down cut.



Hi Harry,
I use a spiral “upcut” router bit for boring holes…the upward spiral clears the chips from the hole while boring. I then usually follow with a handheld countersink to add a slight chamfer to the hole and remove any burr or tearout created by the bit.

The downcut spiral forces the chips into the hole which dulls the bit faster..don't ask how I know this


----------



## The Bossman (Feb 20, 2020)

Bob N said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Drill bits are not made for routers use and can be very dangerous!


That’s correct a drill bit will break and fly off possible injury or damage may occur


----------

